
Mind-Body Problems: Science, Subjectivity and Who We Really Are [online book] - pps
https://mindbodyproblems.com/
======
sand33pn
Not accessible, is there an archive?

~~~
pps
Yes, as Google cache
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https:/...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://mindbodyproblems.com/)

The site was more interactive, which doesn't work in cached version, and also
there is a big picture in the top in each chapter, which is not loading.

